# Mechanical room fire rating?



## JG33 (Sep 16, 2017)

I have a 2 family building and I'm creating a room for the gas furnace and washer gas dryer.  Where do I find the fire rating for that room?


----------



## mp25 (Sep 16, 2017)

to the best of my recollection, if this project is governed by the IRC, no fire rating is required for this room.


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## fatboy (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome!

No, there is no requirement in the unamended IRC to separate a laundry/mechanical room in a two-family dwelling. If it is in the garage, then only the garage/dwelling separation requirements apply.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 16, 2017)

Is the room, furnace and washer shared between units?


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2017)

How about if there is a bedroom in the basement, which has no walls?


----------



## steveray (Sep 19, 2017)

Units have to be separated, not mechanicals...I believe you can get to NFPA 30 for oil tanks >660 gallons or distance from tank to burner and the alternative is a FR separation...But not if it is just standard equipment...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 19, 2017)

Other than the prohibit of sharing (return air) fumes, I suppose an additional water heater and shut-off valve can be provided for plumbing and a disconnect for electrical service repairs in the laundry/mechanical room with the AHJ approval.

*P2801.1 Required. *Each _dwelling _shall have an _approved _automatic water heater or other type of domestic water-heating system sufficient to supply hot water to plumbing fixtures and appliances intended for bathing, washing or culinary purposes.

*P2903.9.1 Service valve. *Each _dwelling unit _shall be provided with an accessible main shutoff valve near the entrance of the water service.

*G2442.6 (618.6) Return-air limitation. *Return air from one _dwelling unit _shall not be discharged into another _dwelling unit_.

*E3601.6.2 Service disconnect location. *
Each occupant shall have access to the disconnect serving the dwelling unit in which they reside.


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2017)

How about if there is a bedroom in the basement, which has no walls?

Any sepeartion required than??


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 19, 2017)

cda said:


> How about if there is a bedroom in the basement, which has no walls?
> 
> Any sepeartion required than??


Bedroom walls are not required in for example efficiency units.


----------



## steveray (Sep 19, 2017)

Not a rating, but the appliance can't be in the room....Typically...

G2406.2 (303.3) Prohibited locations. Appliances shall not
be located in sleeping rooms, bathrooms, toilet rooms, storage
closets or surgical rooms, or in a space that opens only
into such rooms or spaces, except where the installation complies
with one of the following:


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2017)

What he said


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 19, 2017)

steveray said:


> Not a rating, but the appliance can't be in the room....Typically...
> 
> G2406.2 (303.3) Prohibited locations. Appliances shall not
> be located in sleeping rooms, bathrooms, toilet rooms, storage
> ...


". . . Typically . . ." as in mischievous 

"It is not the intent of this section to prevent combustion air from being taken from a bedroom, bathroom, etc. as evidenced in Items 2, 3, and 4."


----------

